# Ipilot Thrust goes in and out. Steering always works. HELP



## HewesYourDaddy (11 mo ago)

I have a 24V 70lb thrust I pilot. It is the older model that deploys with the big black clip on the front and retracts with the small black pedal. I have full power for steering and my gps services work fine. I have noticed that sometimes the thrust will cut out. When I turn the motor, it will cut back in. It does this at all speeds. Basically if I have thrust on and make a full RH revolution, the thrust will turn off and on. Once I have the cord wrapped around the shaft once, it seems to work fine. I have full range of thrust when it is working fine. To me, this issue points to a faulty connection. I opened up the head of the motor and all connections looked fine. I did not look into the connection that sends power down the shaft because it was heat shrunk, but it seemed fine from the outside. Any tips would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Todd Thibodeaux (Mar 31, 2020)

HewesYourDaddy said:


> I have a 24V 70lb thrust I pilot. It is the older model that deploys with the big black clip on the front and retracts with the small black pedal. I have full power for steering and my gps services work fine. I have noticed that sometimes the thrust will cut out. When I turn the motor, it will cut back in. It does this at all speeds. Basically if I have thrust on and make a full RH revolution, the thrust will turn off and on. Once I have the cord wrapped around the shaft once, it seems to work fine. I have full range of thrust when it is working fine. To me, this issue points to a faulty connection. I opened up the head of the motor and all connections looked fine. I did not look into the connection that sends power down the shaft because it was heat shrunk, but it seemed fine from the outside. Any tips would be greatly appreciated!


 Call northwest trolling motors they sell Minn Kota parts and are very knowledgeable about trouble shooting seems like it could be armature related


----------



## mt hwy (Mar 18, 2021)

I have a 2012 24v 80 lb i-Pilot. Was acting strange, mostly cutting out propeller at anything above 3/10 on the remote. I dug into it and the main power cord where it attached to the circuit board upon entering the engine, I forget it was either the black or red wire - the connection was corroded into oblivion. I cleaned it up and everything worked fine. I also cleaned up the other main wire connection there, too. I think the older models, if used in the salt, are gonna have corroded connections which cause problems - just like so much other electrical stuff on boats.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

And if all else fails - contact Minn Kota directly... their folks will talk you through problems if at all possible (0r tell you straight up you need a professional - and the closest certified shop near you... ). I've had great luck with them as just an ordinary customer... 
However it works out please post up what you learn - lots of folks here will read whatever you have to say... me included...


----------



## mt hwy (Mar 18, 2021)

lemaymiami said:


> However it works out please post up what you learn - lots of folks here will read whatever you have to say... me included...


Agree, totally interested in your outcome as I've had to work through something similar - and I can see it potentially happening to me again ..


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 31, 2008)

Mine did the same thing - check the shear pin on the prop shaft.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

60hertz said:


> Mine did the same thing - check the shear pin on the prop shaft.


Common problem


----------



## HewesYourDaddy (11 mo ago)

Thanks for all of the information fellas! I get off work early on Fridays and will give it a shot.
@DBStoots I fish a lot of oysters and have sheared plenty of those pins. I keep a spare onboard as well. I did find a great trick however. I was in a pinch with a broken shear pin, so I found an allen wrench that fit the hole on the shaft and cut it to fit. This shear pin has lasted much longer than minkotas typically do.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

HewesYourDaddy said:


> Thanks for all of the information fellas! I get off work early on Fridays and will give it a shot.
> @DBStoots I fish a lot of oysters and have sheared plenty of those pins. I keep a spare onboard as well. I did find a great trick however. I was in a pinch with a broken shear pin, so I found an allen wrench that fit the hole on the shaft and cut it to fit. This shear pin has lasted much longer than minkotas typically do.


Yes, I learned the hard way too, and now keep some spares on board!


----------



## HewesYourDaddy (11 mo ago)

Thanks for the responses. I have tank tested the motor on new power and everything works as it should. All I can figure is that my current battery system doesn't have the voltage to get thrust, but is enough to power the steering motor and GPS. New batteries are on the way!


----------

